# Cheap Ferts-ebay?



## Anonymous (17 Aug 2010)

Has anybody had any experience with these products from ebay? Their significantly cheaper than premium shops but does the quality matter?

Potassium Nitrate: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1kg-Saltpetre-Sal ... tiliser_CV

Mono Potassium Phosphate: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1kg-Mono-potassiu ... tiliser_CV

Magnesium Sulphate: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Aug 2010)

Quality does not matter. Go for it.

Cheers,


----------



## CeeJay (18 Aug 2010)

Hi Nick593


			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Quality does not matter. Go for it.


I acted on this advice a while back and now all my ferts come from ebay or garden centres. 
Haven't seen any problems with plants at all, and saved a packet into the bargain.
At those prices you can't go wrong


----------



## RudeDogg1 (5 Sep 2010)

is it actualy legal to sell potasium nitrate on ebay? Because it can be used in explosives and bombs :s (we used to use it to make smoke bombs in my youth lol)


----------



## a1Matt (5 Sep 2010)

I recall a comment Zig said (a long while back, so apologies if I am remembering incorrectly) that it is illegal to buy it in Ireland.


----------



## chris1004 (16 Sep 2010)

Hi Nick593

I'm using those exact same ferts from exactly the same supplier and I agree the price does seem to good to be true but why pay 4 times the price when you don't need to? And you get a nice pot to keep the dry ferts in to the bargain.  

I also use magnesium sulphate (Epsom salts), calcium sulphate (Gypsum), pottasium bicarbonate and calcium carbonate for remineralising RO water to James's recipe which can be found on his website and all of it was bought off Ebay at a fraction of the cost of other suppliers.

Fish and plants are thriving.

Regards, Chris.


----------

